# Beach Report 3/02/03 Indialantic



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sorry a little late coming back with the results . That's what happen's when you start your day with the breakfest of champion's and don't stop when you know you should . Never learn I guess.
Wave's 5 to 7 (Surfer's paradise)
Water clean
Air Temp 71 at 7 AM
(7) undersized Pompano , (3) 14 in Whiting and 25 lb Ray.
Bait: Sandfleas
T<------>Lines
Kozlow


----------

